# Three new additions



## Illusion (Aug 27, 2008)

Luca, Flemish Giant 






Jakey, Flemish Giant






Bella, Flemish Giant

Our new additions to our bun Family


----------



## myheart (Aug 27, 2008)

They are all so beautiful!!!I am so glad you posted pictures--now I know to put them all on my bunny-nabbing list!! No really...make sure your doors are locked every night.

Please post more pics of _my_ new babies...

myheart


----------



## BSAR (Aug 27, 2008)

They are so beautiful! I love Bella's coloring! She is just gorgeous!


----------



## Illusion (Aug 28, 2008)

Bella Baby






Luca, or Baby girl






Jakey, under daddy's desk


----------



## Illusion (Aug 28, 2008)

Myheart, 
Bella is a nipper, especially if you iggy her. I had her on the bed, I was reading a book, she took the book away from me, and nipped me until I gave her nose scratches. If your laying on your side she'll run up to you and put her nose in your arm pit. I dunno. I always flinch cause I think she's gonna bite me. But other than that she's pretty good. She's molting right now, so she gets brushed everyday, some times twice. She LOVES it. If you have something she wants she'll take it and run, just like having a toddler again. 

Luca and Jakey are pretty laid back, We started to name Luca Pez cause, well I'm sure you can guess. 
Jakey is pretty mellow, but stubbern, he's a very independant bunny. 

Just thought i'd let ya know what to kinda expect, when you nap them. 

Heather


----------



## Illusion (Aug 28, 2008)

BSAR,
Bella is molting right now, the coat coming in kinda looks like a tiger coat. It's pretty. I'll post pics of it so you can see.


----------



## Illusion (Aug 28, 2008)

Bella's Molt


----------



## myheart (Aug 28, 2008)

*Illusion wrote: *


> Bella Baby





I'm in love!!!! :inlove:Just look at the cute little bunny-butt!!! I just want to give her a big squish for being so darn cute...Squi-i-i-i-sh!!!! :biggrin2:I definitely have to have them all now that I know a bit more about them!!!

myheart

p.s. What is she watching? Some sort of cat-rudeness going on...? It is really holding her interest. (I have cats for them to play with...)


----------



## Illusion (Aug 28, 2008)

lmao, I don't know about cute "Little" bunny butt, but it's defiantly cute.
I think she's still curious about the other animals. She really got mad at Pika (kittie) for getting in her carrier, which she uses as a tunnel.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 28, 2008)

I WANT THEM ALLLLLLLLLLLLLL!:shock:


----------



## myheart (Aug 28, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I WANT THEM ALLLLLLLLLLLLLL!:shock:



Okay now...!!! Didn't I put dibs in on them first for once...? I can tell there will be a list of potential nabbers, but, sorry, my name _will_ _be _at the top this time!!!! *I need big squishy bunnies!!!!! :duel*

myheart


----------



## Illusion (Aug 28, 2008)

Lol, yall are gonna give em big squishy heads, if your not careful. Gonna have to keep the buns away from the computer, so they can't see.


----------



## Striker (Aug 28, 2008)

i dont like the writing in the ears, but very cute and big


----------



## myheart (Aug 28, 2008)

*Striker wrote: *


> i dont like the writing in the ears, but very cute and big



I think that somelocations, or for show,rabbits need to have tattoo's and the ear is where they are done. Is that the situation with their identification tattoo's? 

myheart


----------



## Illusion (Aug 29, 2008)

Yep, they're all show bunnies and pedigreed. I personally don't like the tattoos either, but they were done before I got the buns.


----------



## Illusion (Aug 29, 2008)

Luca Pics


----------



## Illusion (Aug 29, 2008)

I will take pics of the other buns after by batteries charge. Love rechargeable batteries.


----------



## myheart (Aug 29, 2008)

*Illusion wrote: *


> Luca Pics



SQUI-I-I-I-I-SH!!!! :inlove:

myheart


----------



## Illusion (Aug 29, 2008)

More Squishiesssss Jakey pics


----------



## Illusion (Aug 30, 2008)

Bella


----------



## myheart (Aug 30, 2008)

*Illusion wrote: *


> Bella



*DOUBLE SQUI-I-I-ISHY!!!!* I am totally in love with _my_ little Bella!! Just look at that little moosh and those big ears....!!!! Don't forget thier suitcases when you send them up for their visit....

myheart

p.s. you are absolutely killing me with these photos!!!


----------



## Illusion (Aug 30, 2008)

Myheart,
Nobody said you couldn't be "Aunti". I have been so tempted to "dress" her up, but I think she'd get really peeved at me. I haven't had her thump me off yet, I'm afraid to see it. Lol about the visit, I'm afraid I wouldn't get em back, they all sent squishy huggies to you.
Heather


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 30, 2008)

Heather very cute pictures of very cute Bunnies. 

Are all your bunnies indoors or do they live outdoors?

Susan


----------



## Illusion (Aug 30, 2008)

Susan, 
They all stay indoors, I wouldn't trust the dogs who run free around here, or the coyotes for that matter.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 30, 2008)

Good God Heather you must have a big house with all those bunnies running around. You are really lucky to have such Beauties.

Susan


----------



## Illusion (Aug 30, 2008)

Lmbo, Yeah all the bunnies are in our bed room (air conditioned), it gets kinda cramped for us, but as long as the buns have room, were good. I was talking to Bella's breeder about the cages and our basic bunny set up, she looked at me and said "well I don't have to worry about you not taking care of her, and I don't think I need to give you a bunny care sheet". That made me feel good. I have you all to thank for that.


----------



## Dublinperky (Aug 31, 2008)

Your bunnies are so cute! :adorable:

Aly!:tongue


----------



## Illusion (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks, Aly


----------



## myheart (Sep 4, 2008)

*Illusion wrote: *


> More Squishiesssss Jakey pics



Mmmmmmmm........ Jakey.....:inlove:

It has been about a whole week now, I think it is time to post more pics of _my_ babies!!!:biggrin2:I would do it myself, but since they are still at your house, you will have to do it.

myheart


----------



## Illusion (Sep 4, 2008)

"Aunti", 

A whole week? not like you've been keeping track or anything huh?How are my two doing by the way?I will post pics of the babies in a little while, Jakey seems to have hit a growth spurt lately, could be my imagination, not sure. Oh and your bella bit me, cause I put my hand in her tunnel, lol. Hurt pretty good too.


----------



## Illusion (Sep 4, 2008)

oh, and about the tunnel incident, she wasn't even in it!


----------



## myheart (Sep 4, 2008)

Do Flemmies have growing pains? Do they seem achy or anything? 

My little Bella--what a prankster. I didn't tell her to do _that_....:? Sorry she nipped you... Sending band-aids your way.

Your two are doing fine. It is early afternoon nap time, as opposed to late afternoon nap time. LOL

myheart


----------



## Illusion (Sep 4, 2008)

Lol He doesn't seem to have growing pains, he just looks huge ( aside from being a Flemmie). Thanks for the banaids, are you sure you didn't put her up to it? I love bunny Nap time, Makes me wanna take a bunny nap. Give my two huggies for me when they wake up, please.


----------



## Illusion (Sep 6, 2008)

Bella was on the couch, so Pika decided he wanted up too. 
















Interspecies dating?


----------



## myheart (Sep 6, 2008)

Bella will be happy to know that I have a white cat also.Do let her know so that when she comes to visit she won't be lonely. 

myheart

btw--if she doesn't like my white one, she will have her choice of a big male tabby-looking guy, or an oldcrabby Siamese mix....


----------



## Illusion (Sep 6, 2008)

I will definatly let her know. I had to laugh at the ole crabby Siamese mix tho, great description. What about Pika, he'll miss her.


----------



## myheart (Sep 7, 2008)

*Illusion wrote: *


> What about Pika, he'll miss her.



If Bella is the only one to visit, Pika will have Jakey and Luca to play with. But if all three come for a visit, that does present a problem.... 

onder: Check your bunny-nabbing list to see which ones you want to have visit you. We will definitely have to coordinate the timing on this so no one has other pets who will miss their bunners. 

Yup, sounds like a plan to me....!

myheart


----------



## Illusion (Sep 8, 2008)

Yep, sounds like you've got a plan. 
I was worried about Bella when we first got her, she would go to hop, and her back legs would shake. Like her muscles wouldn't let her. Do you think it was from being in to little a cage? She can hop now no problem.


----------



## myheart (Sep 8, 2008)

Poor Bella.... Good thing she is in your hands now. I know some breeders will treat their animals like Princes and Princesses, but others do the opposite and don't want to spend the time to be good slaves. Bella must have been with the wrong type of breeder...

Oh yes, under-developed muscle have a big impact on things the rabbit can and cannot do. I would really hate to see a large-breed rabbit not get the exercise it needs to develop properly. That would really have to mess up their bones as well as the muscle tone during peak growing months.

Luna still does a creepy-crawly thing when she is afraid, but Naturestee (the woman who fostered Luna)and I do not know anything of her past. So we have no clue about the size of cage she had or the treatment she had. I think she is a bit fearful of hands as she will lunge on occasion if approached to quickly.

myheart


----------



## Illusion (Sep 8, 2008)

I know she was in a super small (for her) cage at the Show. But that's the only cage I saw her in. I think of mine as babies, i'll call em baby girl or baby boy then there name.
Lol this is the only time I will say I don't mind being a slave, Bunnies are the bestest (silly voice). Anyway, I was just wondering about that.


----------



## myheart (Sep 15, 2008)

Been another week or so.... Must be time for some more Jakey pics.... 

myheart


----------



## Illusion (Oct 12, 2008)

Some Jakey Pictures

Where's the beef?



































Jakey reminds me more of Buggz everyday.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 12, 2008)

Jakey is PERFECTION:heartbeat:. 

He's Definitely on my Bunny Napping List. So Watch Out.

Susan:bunnydance::happyrabbit::bunny18:bunnyheart:running bunny


----------



## myheart (Oct 12, 2008)

I can't even start to tell you how much I have missed seeing new pictures of _my _bunners. Jakey is so handsome!!!! If they all lived in my house, they would get so tired of get squished-on everyday...Good thing they are with you until I am able to pick them up....:biggrin2:

myheart


----------



## Illusion (Oct 12, 2008)

He is getting big fast, and Luca is still a dainty lil girl, I guess the couple of months difference in age makes a big difference in size. Luca's fur is soooooo soft, I think she's begginning to shed a bit. Bella is still Bella, loves cuddles and willnip you if she feels like she's not getting enough attention. I've been really lucky with my seven, all of there personalitiesare great, except for Bender but he's been like that since we "rescued" him in 06. I'll add more pics of Luca and Bella later or tomarrow.


----------



## myheart (Oct 19, 2008)

I NEED another Bella fix!!!!!Any extra pictures of her lurking around on your computer? All of your fur-kids are _soooo_ beautiful that they should be shared on a regular basis! 

myheart


----------



## Illusion (Oct 19, 2008)

lol, I have a card full of pics. Just been lazy lately on the upload. 

Luca















Bella


----------



## myheart (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks for the beautiful pics...!! 

Awe, look at Luca's little bunny moosh getting ready to nibble on a carrot... Way too cute!!!Smoooch!!!!!

And Baby Bella!!! Squish her up for me!!!She looks so big in those pictures...I think she need two or three squishes to cover her completely (LOL).

Do both of your white kitties have blue eyes? Are they deaf? I had a white kitty with blue eyes who was deaf. I adopted her from the shelterwhen the shelter actually called me and asked me to take her because I was the only one who was interested in her. She didn't do will at the shelter. Without hearing the people, she didn't have any interest in her surroundings and became very sick. Every since having her in my life, I will always look for a deaf kitty because they are so much fun when they learn the hand signals.My current deaf kitty has pretty gold eyes, but I miss the blue eyes something terrible.... So you might have to post some cute pics of your kitties and their beautiful blue eyes. 

myheart


----------



## myheart (Oct 19, 2008)

Sorry...double posted. :?


----------



## Illusion (Oct 19, 2008)

Tommy is the only one with a blue eye, he isn't deaf he hears pretty good actually. I think he has problems seeing out of that eye tho. Tommy's kidneys have almost shut down on him twice. The last time the Vet told us to be ready to say good bye to him. We brought him home the next day, haven't had a problem since. 
Bella is huge, I won't pick her up at all, I make hubby do it. 
Your welcome for the pics. 
I just need to stop being lazy when it comes to uploading lol


----------



## myheart (Oct 19, 2008)

*Illusion wrote: *


> I just need to stop being lazy when it comes to uploading lol



:yeahthat: I'm guilty also....lol


----------



## Illusion (Oct 19, 2008)

lol at least I'm not the only one.


----------



## myheart (Oct 21, 2008)

I was just going back through your blog for Bella, Luca, and Jakey. Just wanted to ohh and ahhh over the pictures again...Then I realized I haven't saved any of the pictures to my own "RO Member's Rabbits" photo file on my computer. Do you mind if I save a few (especially Bella's butt picture, Jakey in the box, and Luca ready to nibble the carrot). They are just too precious, and should show up on my screen-saver which is set to pull pics at random. It gets to be mesmerizing at times waiting to see what pic will be next (LOL). :shock:

myheart


----------



## Illusion (Oct 22, 2008)

Myheart,
No, I don't mind if you save my pictures to your computer, save any you want.


----------



## myheart (Oct 22, 2008)

I just ran into your post on the "Bridge Bunnies" thread. Thank youfor sharing a bit of information about them and for posting the lovely pics. I am so sorry about your losses. Your heart-bunny, Buggz, looked like one special guy. If you are up to it, it would be nice to see a few more pictures of him, although I would understand if you didn't care to.

Rest in Peace little babies.

myheart


----------



## Illusion (Oct 23, 2008)

Myheart, 
I don't know if you've seen My original blog or not. Here's the link http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=26040&forum_id=6&page=2
it has some of Buggie boy's pics, along with the other babies. If you've seen those I can upload more, just let me know. Buggz was and still is a Very special guy.


Heather


----------



## myheart (Oct 23, 2008)

I just finished going through your other thread and looked at all of your pictures. How do you find room for every-bun? I love the pic of Buggz laying with your boys on the floor. He was almost as big as they were...LOL. What lovely colors SugarBeet has. All of your babies are so precious. They are little treasures. 

myheart


----------



## Illusion (Oct 24, 2008)

When we started with Buggz, we debated on what to make his cage with, so we went to Wal-Mart and bought the biggest dog crate we could find. One dog crate turned into two, and then it went to Four in a cube, with a ladder to his upper floor. 
When Buggz died we turned his cage into two double wides. So to answer your question they are in double wide dog crates stacked from floor to ceiling in our bedroom. 




Buggz cage cubed.





Buggz cage bottom half.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 24, 2008)

I was just about to ask for an update!


----------



## Illusion (Oct 24, 2008)

lol Aly, 
I need to upload more pics.


----------



## myheart (Oct 24, 2008)

Talk about the most deluxe condo for a big bunny!!! What a lucky guy!! Now I know what type of room I will need for my big squishy bunny when I get one. 

This is the set-up you are using for Scotch and Beau to live side-by-side? 

Actually, I was going to use the entire bunny-room as a "cage" with one huge litter pan and tons of toys. Ahhh.... Some day....

myheart


----------



## Illusion (Oct 24, 2008)

Beau and Sammy and Sugar Beet are in singles, with a shelf, and a latter, since they are smaller in size. 





this was Beau and Scotch's set up, After Scotch died, we took out his shelf, latter, and the divider, and let Beau have the whole thing, then we made Sammy's and Sugar's the same way.


----------



## myheart (Oct 24, 2008)

Yes, this was the picture I was thinking of, that is why I asked. So now Beau has the deluxe condo all to herself? Such a good bunny-mom giving the fur-babies so much room... 

myheart


----------



## Illusion (Oct 24, 2008)

lol, I try. Yep Miss Grumpy Butt has it all to herself. I will admit, when we first brought Buggz home, we didn't have a clue about rabbits. Buggz kind of taught us the ways of the bunny. I just know I wouldn't want to be cramped, so they don't either. Beau and Scotch were about 6 months old in that pic, not long after it was takin, he died. I miss the little kissy face.


----------



## myheart (Nov 4, 2008)

:wiggle

:wave:

myheart


----------



## BSAR (Nov 4, 2008)

*Illusion wrote: *


> Bella's Molt


Wow that is gorgeous! I have never seen anything like that before! It also looks almost like Harlequin coloring or tortise coloring on a cat. Sorry I didn't reply sooner!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Illusion wrote: *


> Bella, Flemish Giant


This picture just cracks me up! Such a dewlap!


----------



## myheart (Nov 4, 2008)

Bella is so stunning!!!! I could look at her all day and always want more of her the next day! If I saw her on PetFinder, I would travel the entire U.S. to get her and make her my own.

:inlove:

myheart


----------



## Illusion (Nov 5, 2008)

I don't have any new pics to post, everything has been hectic around here. Jakey is quite a bit bigger than he was. Luca is a little piggy girl. Bella is definatly feeling more comfortable here. Thanks for all the comments, guys

Myheart, Bella is a stunning girl, I couldn't agree more. We weren't planning on getting any other color but White, then I saw Bella, and had to have her. Glad the breeder changed her mind, and let me get her.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 5, 2008)

How much do your "babies" weigh?
:?


----------



## Illusion (Nov 5, 2008)

Bella was 16 pounds when we got her, she's about 17 now, Luca is around 11, and Jakey is about 13


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 5, 2008)

*Illusion wrote: *


> Bella was 16 pounds when we got her, she's about 17 now, Luca is around 11, and Jakey is about 13


Wow! Who needs a dog or cat when you can have a bunny that size!  I bet those buns could show a cat who's boss!


----------



## Illusion (Nov 5, 2008)

lol, We have 7 cats, and 7 bunnies, they really don't pay attention to each other.


----------



## Illusion (Nov 7, 2008)

Ok, I got some pics of Luca and Jakey, still need to take Bella Pics. 










Luca and Mocha, under the coffee table


----------



## myheart (Nov 10, 2008)

Awe.....!!! Doubly squishy!!!! :inlove: Perfect picture to promote the adoption of REWs. Makes me want ten.... okay, just Jakey and Luca.... 

myheart


----------



## myheart (Feb 17, 2009)

*More Bella, Luca, and Jakey, Please!!!! :biggrin2:*

(I saw that you were on-line....)

myheart

p.s. .... besides, your thread needs to be bumped so that others will see all of the great pics of my fur-babies.


----------



## Illusion (Feb 17, 2009)

Let me see if I have some pics of your fur-babies, on the cam card. lol


----------



## Illusion (Feb 17, 2009)

Jakey















Luca















Bella


----------



## myheart (Feb 17, 2009)

Oh my gosh...!! Look at those ears!!! I just love them!!! Please send ears, noses, whiskers, and bunny-butts in care of.....

Such great pictures as always! My fur-babies all look comfortable being with you, but I bet they miss me something fierce....! I still want to squish them all!!! Ah... my baby Bella.... ****Squiiiiiish****

myheart


----------



## Illusion (Feb 17, 2009)

The Buns rule the house, and they know it. We are all wrapped around a bunch of paws. Bella has started chasing me around, and when I turn around and look at her, she lays down at my feet. Jakey and Luca get all excited when hubby walks into the bunny room, they say ohhhhhh look Daddy's here, spoiled bunners.


----------



## Illusion (Feb 17, 2009)

Myheart, I don't think it's possible, to have a bad bunny pic.
I think being photogenic, is in their genetics. I'm still not fast enough to catch a Binky though, maybe someday. I can squish them for you? would that count? Bella's, Dewlap is getting bigger, if you can imagine.


----------



## myheart (Feb 17, 2009)

*Illusion wrote: *


> Myheart, I don't think it's possible, to have a bad bunny pic.
> I think being photogenic, is in their genetics. I'm still not fast enough to catch a Binky though, maybe someday. I can squish them for you? would that count? Bella's, Dewlap is getting bigger, if you can imagine.



I guess you could squish them for me until I come to pick them up. Your squishies might not be as good as mine, but they are used to yours for now.

Bella's dewlap getting bigger....?!!!! You are so killing me!!!! _Now_ I will have to save up the money to pick her up sometime this year!! :biggrin2:Give Bella an extra little fur-snorgle for me. She is really becoming a character, isn't she? Bella's following you around and laying down like she was doing nothing is definitely video material! Too cute for words!!!

Will your husband be able to give Luca and Jakey up when I come for them? **note to self--pick bunners up when dad is at work**

myheart


----------



## Illusion (Feb 17, 2009)

lmbo, He would come after them, and if he came home, and they weren't here, I'd have problems.
They are definatly his bunners,I just do the "dirty work" cleaning cages, and clipping nails. Yep it's getting bigger, it's kinda funny to watch her clean it, it wobbles. Yes she is becoming quite the character. I'll give them all fur-snorgles for you.


----------



## Becca (Feb 18, 2009)

This blog has been mentioned in  Today on RO


----------



## Illusion (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey Becca, Thanks


----------



## Becca (Feb 18, 2009)

*Illusion wrote: *


> Hey Becca, Thanks


Anytime, I know the feeling you get when someone comments on your blog - I love it, thought maybe putting a few in today on RO might get more comments on other peoples


----------



## Illusion (Feb 18, 2009)

good thinking


----------

